# Greetings and Salutations



## JasoRobi (Dec 11, 2019)

Bro. Jason C. Robinson of Doric Lodge #53 F&AM.
MWPHGLoNY. Fearless 4th District. 
The Most Worshipful Walter C. King , Grand Master present presiding. 
My Worshipful Master (and cable tow) is R. Nabar Colbert. 
We meet the 2nd Thursday of each month with the exception of darkness. 
95 Westbury Blvd 
Hempstead NY.

I am currently the SD of Doric lodge and I bring you fraternal greetings. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum Brother!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome!

Can you explain this? Not familiar with that saying.


JasoRobi said:


> We meet the 2nd Thursday of each month *with the exception of darkness*.


----------



## Winter (Dec 12, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Can you explain this? Not familiar with that saying.


Many jurisdictions go "dark" part of the year where no regular meetings are held.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Thomas Stright (Dec 13, 2019)

Winter said:


> Many jurisdictions go "dark" part of the year where no regular meetings are held.



Darkness didn't click with me as the lodge going dark...Thanks.


----------



## Winter (Dec 13, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Darkness didn't click with me as the lodge going dark...Thanks.



At least, that's how I read it! Maybe his jurisdiction has some strange practice we've never heard of.


----------



## JasoRobi (Dec 13, 2019)

Winter is correct. 
   We go dark June through Aug and resume our labor in Sept.
Update 
Recently elected and installed Junior Warden of Doric Lodge #53 F&AM MWPHGLoNY.

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 15, 2019)

Greetings and welcome !


----------

